# קרדיטים - קצת באיחור אבל...



## marinaghost (23/1/13)

קרדיטים - קצת באיחור אבל... 
קודם כל, אני חייבת לציין שנעזרתי המון בפורום ושאלתי המון שאלות ושמחתי מאוד כשענו לי וניסו לעזור לי בכל שאלה.
אז כמובן שאני חשה צורך לשתף גם בחתונה שלי וגם לספר קצת על חתונה שהיא אולי בסגנון קצת שונה.
וכמובן, מצטערת מראש אם אמעיט בתמונות כדי לא לחשוף את עצמי באינטרנט..


----------



## marinaghost (23/1/13)

מי אנחנו? 
אני, בת 28, מסיימת החודש את התואר השני שלי  במנהל עסקים לאחר תואר ראשון בכלכלה. עכשיו מובטלת ומחפשת את עצמי בתחום השיווק (זה מאוד מקשה לעשות שינוי מקצוע ככה סתם). חוץ מלהיות מובטלת אני גם מתנדבת ב-SOS חיות.
בעלי, בן 29 לומד רפואה במסלול ה4 שנתי לאחר שסיים 2 תארים בביולוגיה. ולו אין באמת חיים.

הכרנו בתנועת נוער בגיל 14 שלי כאשר בתקופה ההיא לא ממש חיבבנו אחד את השני. לאחר כשנתיים הסיפור התהפך וכמו שאומרים שיש גבול בין אהבה ושנאה כך היה גם אצלנו.
ולקצר את הסיפור, אנחנו חברים מאז (12 שנה). 
אנחנו אוהבים לטייל בעולם ובכלל אוהבים את הטבע. מגדלים בכבוד 3 חתולים.

בנוסף, אנחנו בין הזוגות היותר פתוחים אחד עם השני ומדברים תמיד על הכל ולכן גם הצעת הנישואים לא הייתה ממש "הפתעה" עבורי.


----------



## marinaghost (23/1/13)

ההצעה 
מכיוון שהחלטנו כבר שאנחנו רוצים להתחתן ובכל זאת רציתי לתת כבוד למסורת מיושנת (על אף היותי פמיניסתית גאה) וגם רציתי שהגבר שלי יצא גבר חיכיתי שהוא זה שיציע לי נישואים. ההצעה הייתה פשוטה ונחמדה על שפת הירקון. כאשר חשבתי שהוא חוגג לי יומולדת הוא הוציא דף שבו כתב את כל מה שלא יכל להביע בדיבור ואז באה הטבעת. היה לי כיף אדיר ושמחתי שזה היה כל כך קליל ונוח.
ועל אף היותי פמיניסטית גאה אף הזלתי דימעה אך לא מהטבעת כי אם בגלל המכתב קורע הלב שהוא כתב לי.


----------



## marinaghost (23/1/13)

תאריך 
כיוון שלבעלי יש לימודים וכל מה שיש לו הוא קיץ בודד אחד החלטנו לארגן את החתונה מהר. בנוסף, לא היה לנו חשק לגרור את התהליך.
ולכן, החלטנו שנעשה זאת בקיץ (חודשיים לאחר ההצעה) כך שיצא לאחר המבחנים באוניברסיטה אך שיהיה לנו גם זמן לטוס לחו"ל לעוד טיול.
אומנם זה יצא קצת מהר והיו מספר אנשים שלא יכלו להגיע אך מצד שני זה היה ממש מהיר ולא היה לנו מלא זמן לחכות לרגע המיוחל.

אלו שמכירים אותנו אף טענו שאירגנו חתונה רק כדי שיהיה לנו תרוץ נוסף לטוב לחו"ל (ויש בזה מן האמת)


----------



## marinaghost (23/1/13)

ההזמנה - תמונות בהמשך 
כיוון שהייתי מובטלת החלטתי שיש לי זמן לעצב את ההזמנה לבד וזה מה שעשיתי.
כתבתי משהו חמוד ובפשטות, הורדתי תמונה מהאינטרנט הוספתי חתולים ויצאה הזמנה. בכל מקרה אנשים זורקים אותה אז הייתי קצת צינית בנושא.
והדפסתי באוניברסיטת תל אביב במקום שנקרא ספרות זולה (כ-2 שקלים להזמנה).


----------



## marinaghost (23/1/13)

המקום - בית אנדרומדה 
אז אחרי שאספנו מההורים את הרשימות שלהם וחיברנו לשלנו יצאה לנו רשימה של כ-200 אנשים.
רצינו מקום קטן, נעים והכי חשוב שישדר שזה אנחנו.
הדבר שהיה לנו הכי חשוב זה כמובן האוכל (אחרי שהבנו שזה מה שאנשים זוכרים מהארוע). 
הדבר השני היה מיקום.
וגם היה לנו נורא חשוב ש200 אנשים יראו טוב בתוך החלל.
בנוסף, כיוון שלא רצינו להוציא המון כסף החלטנו שההוצאה הכי חשובה תהיה המקום ולגבי כל השאר ניסינו להשאר ממוקדים.

עברנו כ-10 מקומות ואף הלכנו לאיזיווד ולא מצאנו שום מקום שעונה לנו על הדרישה או שהתחברנו אליו.

בית אנדרומדה היה המקום האחרון שהלכנו לראות ושם הרגשנו בבית.
על אף המחיר היקר זה פשוט אחד המקומות הכי מיוחדים ביפו עם נוף מדהים, אוכל מעולה ושירות יוצא דופן שלא זכינו באף מקום.

אם ישאר לי כוח אפרט גם את כל שאר המקומות בהם היינו ולמה פסלנו אותם.

עכשיו העתקה מMIT4MIT:
מקום מקסים עם אנשים מקסימים!
זה היה המקום האחרון שראינו. חיפשנו מקום לחתונה יחסית קטנה (180 אנשים) ורצינו שתהיה תחושה נעימה ורומנטית ולא ירגיש כמו אולם חתונות. רצינו משהו קצת אחר ולא "חתונתי".
הדבר שהיה לנו חשוב במיוחד זה האוכל - ואכן האוכל גורמה! (יותר כמו מסעדת גורמה מאשר חתונה).
המקום ממש יפה ורומנטי ומשקיף על הים ביפו העתיקה. המקום מחולק ל-3 קומות, כאשר במרכז בדרך כלל מושיבים את האנשים. בשביל חתונה של 180 איש היינו צריכים לפצל את האנשים לקומה השניה בפנים (בתוך המזגן), לקומה השניה בחוץ ולקומה הראשונה (מרתף היין). לנו זה יצא מוצלח כי היה לנו איך לחלק אבל זה גרם להרבה חשיבה של מי יושב ואיך (בניגוד לאולם רגיל שבו כולם יושב באותו חלל).
כל ההתנהלות מול בית אנדרומדה ניהלנו מול קרן המקסימה, שישר כשהגענו למקום הבנו שהיא לגמרי בראש שלנו ולא סתם מוכרת את המקום אלא ממש מציגה אותו בכיף ובנעימות. (אחרי שראינו כמה מקומות באזור זה המקום שבו "נציגת המכירה" ממש הרגישה לנו ברמה שלנו ודיברה אלינו בגובה העיניים בלי לנסות למכור את המקום).
המקום דיי חדש ומטופח (שלוש שנים) וממש מרגישים את זה באווירה שהוא משרה. את חן, הבעלים של המקום, פגשנו בטעימות שהיו ממש כייפיות וטעימות בטירוף.
כאשר קבענו את התפריט לערב חן עזר לנו לבחור דברים שהיו בטעימות ואיפשר לשנות מנות וגם לבחור מנות שלא היו בטעימות והכל בחוש טעם ובצורה מסוגננת.
בחתונה עצמה הם דאגו לנו להכל!! כל מיני דאגות שהיו לנו לפני (כמו איפה שמים את התיקים, מי מחלק את הצ'קים לספקים, איפה מי עומד ולאן הולכים, מי שומר על הצ'קים, איפה שמים מתנות וכו') פשוט נעלמו כאשר הגענו למקום ומנהל הארוע פשוט היה לצידנו כל הזמן ודאג לכל דבר שרצינו וגם דברים שלא חשבנו עליהם (כמו לשתות מים). בגלל שהכל היה כל כך מתוקתק אפילו הספקנו לאכול בחתונה שלנו (וכן, האוכל היה מדהים!!!).
אנחנו התחתנו בשיא הקיץ והיה ממש בסדר בשביל האנשים שישבו בחוץ ובקבלת פנים שהייתה גם בחוץ וגם בחופה היה ממש נעים אז ככה שאין מה לדאוג לגבי חתונה בקיץ.
את החופה עשינו על הגג (בדרך כלל ככה) וניתן לעשות גם חופה בשקיעה בשביל הנוף היפה (אך אנחנו חששנו שלא יגיעו מספיק אנשים עד השקיעה ולכן עשינו יותר מאוחר).
כולם אמרו לנו שהמקום מקסים ורומנטי עם נוף מדהים לים (שלא הצלחנו להנות ממנו אבל האורחים כן) והאוכל מדהים וברמת גורמה. בנוסף כולם שיבחו את אנשי הצוות שהיו שם כל הזמן והיו נחמדים והסתובבו בין השולחנות ועל הגג ודאגו לכל אורח בנפרד. וגם כאשר כולם רקדו ברחבה הצוות דאג להוציא שוטים של שתיה לכולם וגם את השטויות לרחבה הם דאגו להוציא לנו ולהסתובב עם זה ברחבה.
אני מאוד ממליצה לשדרג את הרחבה בתאורה של ריקודים כי זה מוסיף מאוד למי שרוצה לרקוד בחתונה. וגם הוספנו את החניה עם השאטלים לחתונה כדי שלאנשים יהיה בוודאות חניה. 
החתונה עצמה הייתה בדיוק כמו שתכננו אותה והכל עבד כמו שעון. היה לנו ממש כיף ומרגש. ממליצה בחום!!
איש הקשר שלי היה:
קרן וחן
אהבתי אצל הספק:
את קרן המדהימה שהייתה זמינה לכל שאלה ובקשה והייתה נחמדה בכל פעם!
את המקום המקסים והרומנטי.
את האירגון והדאגה של הצוות - לא שמעתי או ראיתי כזה אירגון וסדר בשום מקום!
את האוכל המדהים (והקינוחים החלביים)!!
לא אהבתי אצל הספק:
כיוון שהמקום אינו כשר, המקום מזמין מנות כשרות בנפרד. ולפי דעתי המנות הכשרות לא היו ממש מוצלחות (האנשים לא אכלו אותם וזה קצת חבל).
אני מאמינה שהמקום מתאים יותר לארועים קטנים - כאלו שכולם יושבים בקומה המרכזית (עד 130 אנשים). זה גם עדיף בשביל הקבלת פנים שכולה מרוכזת בחוץ וכאשר יש יותר מידי אנשים זה נהיה צפוף.
מחיר בשקלים: 390  הערות למחיר:  בערך לאדם, כולל חניה ותאורה


----------



## marinaghost (24/1/13)

תמונה של המקום בקבלת פנים 
בחוץ


----------



## marinaghost (24/1/13)

המקום 
בפנים


----------



## marinaghost (23/1/13)

שמלה - פישנדג 
כיוון שכבר ציינתי שאני פמיניסטית אז גם כל נושא החתונה היה עבורי שוק. אני מבחינתי הייתי באה עם ג'ינס וטי שירט ובכלל חשבתי שלא בא לי להתחתן אלא רק להחליף טבעות ולהודיע לכולם.
אך כיוון שכבר החלטנו שנתחתן וגם כדי לא לבאס את המשפחה החלטתי גם לקנות שמלה.
לאחר שהבנתי שלא אוכל להשיג שמלה שתראה עלי נחמד ב-2000 שקל הלכתי למחירון יותר גבוה והגעתי לפישנדג.
כמובן שהתאהבתי בפשטות של העיצובים והבדים וגם התוצאה הסופית הייתה מדהימה.
ובחתונה היה לי פשוט נוח! הייתי עם חזיה שלי ועם מחטב קליל שבחרתי ותחתונים נוחים וזה היה פשוט כיף ולא מוגזם.

להלן תגובתי ב-MIT4MIT:
אני מאוד שמחה בבחירה שלי בפישנדג. כל התהליך היה נוח ונעים. הגעתי לסטודיו במסריק ושם נפגשתי עם עופר. הוא עזר לי לבחור שמלה שמצאה חן בעייני ובתקציב שהגדרתי. חשוב לציין שחיפשתי שמלה פשוטה, נוחה ובתקציב לא מופרז.
אחרי המדידה בסטודיו במסריק הגעתי עוד פעמיים לחנות בדיזינגוף כדי להראות למשפחה ולוודא שזה באמת הסגנון. 
לאחר שהחלטתי על השמלה, כשבוע אחר כך כבר נפגשתי עם מיכל למדידות. כל התהליך של המדידות היה מאוד רגוע, נוח ונעים. מיכל פשוט מקסימה ועם חוש באופנה והמון טיפים נפלאים (איפה לקנות נעליים, איפור וכו').
השמלה הייתה מושלמת ומאוד נוחה! קיבלתי המון מחמאות ובעיקר הרגשתי שזה פשוט אני.
סך הכל היו לי 3 מדידות עם מיכל וזה לגמרי מספיק וגם כיף שלא צריך להגיע הרבה פעמים. (בפעם האחרונה כבר אפשר לקחת את השמלה).

בנוגע למחיר: כיוון שהחלטתי קצת לשנות את הדגם ולהוסיף כתפיות עבות הייתה לי הוצאה נוספת. 
בנוסף, על מנת קצת לשדרג את השמלה יש להוסיף (שוב בתשלום) חגורה יפה.
ועוד נקודה חשובה: בהנחה וקונים אחת מהשלמות בחנות יש להוסיף לתחשיב של המחיר את החזיה, תחתון ללא תפר ומחטב (תוספות אשר לא תמיד חושבים עליהם כאשר משווים לשמלות אחרות). 
איש הקשר שלי היה:
מיכל ועופר
אהבתי אצל הספק:
את מיכל והיחס המיוחד. כמו גם את העובדה בהתייחסות לבקשות שלי בלי היסוס (כשהשמלה הייתה צרה והרחיבו קצת וכו').
והשמלה כמובן - לא יכולתי לבחור שמלה טובה יותר.
לא אהבתי אצל הספק:
את העובדה שבפגישה הראשונה בחנות במסריק (עם עופר) קצת השלו אותי כי עופר אמר שישנם תיקונים שאפשר לעשות עם השמלה וכאשר כבר קניתי את השמלה והגעתי למדידות, מיכל אמרה שזה בלתי אפשרי. להערכתי זה מאוד חשוב להתאים את כל הדעות ולא להשלות את הקונות. בנוסף, הוא קצת הלחיץ אותי עם זה שאני צריכה כבר להזמין את השמלה מהר כי לא נשאר הרבה זמן (היו לי חודשיים) ובפועל אחרי שקניתי הלכתי למדידה ראשונה רק אחרי שבוע ולא היה לחץ בכלל.
מחיר בשקלים: 4300  הערות למחיר:  כולל: הינומה, החלפה של הכתפיות וחגורה משודרגת


----------



## marinaghost (23/1/13)

תמונת שמלה


----------



## Anna Karenina (23/1/13)

וואו! את פשוט מדהימה ביופייך!


----------



## niph (23/1/13)

איזה יופי!!! 
אני גם מאוד מאוד אוהבת את השמלות של פישנדג... ואת נראית בה מהמם!!!


----------



## grkld012 (23/1/13)

את נראת מדהים 
שמלה עדינה ומאוד יפה.


----------



## marinaghost (23/1/13)

תודה!!


----------



## ronitvas (23/1/13)

יופי של בחירה
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



 
הלוואי והיית מפנקת אותנו בעוד קצת תמונות....


----------



## miriti83 (24/1/13)

איזו מקסימה


----------



## marinaghost (24/1/13)

עוד תמונות 
מהירקון


----------



## marinaghost (24/1/13)

ועוד אחת 
ביפו


----------



## miriti83 (24/1/13)

בעלך קצת חיוור 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
תמונה מקסימה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




|


----------



## marinaghost (23/1/13)

תמונה 
הזמנה


----------



## niph (23/1/13)

הזמנה אדירה! 
ועם חתולים אז בכלל...


----------



## grkld012 (23/1/13)

הזמנה מקסימה - החתולים שלך? 
תקשיבי החתול הימני שלך, הבהיר הוא בול כמו שלי! יש לי פרסי אפור - לבן שאם לא הייתי יודעת הייתי אומרת שלקחת תמונה של החתול שלי. הוא בן 9 עוד מעט וכל החיים שלו מגיל שישה שבועות חיי איתי. קצת אנטיפט חייבת להודות, אבל נראה לי שכל הפרסים הם כאלה, זה באופי שלהם. בן כמה שלך? זכר או נקבה?


----------



## marinaghost (23/1/13)

צר לי לאכזב - אבל זאת סתם תמונה מהאינטרנט 
החתולים שלי לגמרי אחרים.
שמנמנים מאוד.
אחד ג'ינג'י יפה, אחד אפור לבן בלי עין שמן מאוד ואחת קטנה וחמודה לבנה עם כתמים טריקולורים.

ואם כבר חתולים אז מצרפת את התמונות של החתולים שלי


----------



## marinaghost (23/1/13)

תמונה של החתולים 1


----------



## marinaghost (23/1/13)

ועוד 1


----------



## arapax (24/1/13)

סאגת נעליים ותכשיטי DIY? יש מצב שאת חצי אחותי האובדת 
ועכשיו באת עם הג'ינג'י הזה... כולם יפים, אבל הג'ינג'י מהמם. אני ממש מתגעגעת לג'ינג'י שלי...


----------



## miriti83 (24/1/13)

גם לנו יש אחד בלי עין וג'ינג'י 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
יש לנו גם אחד שמן שמן ושחור שחור. אוי, איזה חיוך העלית לי על הפנים


----------



## Norma Desmond (23/1/13)

אוי, זה כל כך חמוד!!


----------



## miriti83 (24/1/13)

חמוד!!!


----------



## grkld012 (23/1/13)

קרדיטים - איזה כיף!!! 
מחכה בחוסר סובלנות.


----------



## marinaghost (23/1/13)

בגדי חתן - דורון אשכנזי 
החלטנו שכיוון שזה קיץ ואנחנו הולכים על הסגנון הפשוט החתן יהיה לבוש במכנס וחולצה. הוא גם התעקש על עניבה וזה בהחלט הוסיף.
עברנו מספר חנויות בקניון (פולגת, זארה וכו) ולא היה שום דבר שמשך את עיניינו וגם שום דבר שנראה עליו טוב.
חשוב לי לציין שבעלי הוא קטן מימדים (גובה 175 ורזה) ולכן היה צריך בגדים שיתאימו לו ולא יראו עליו כמו שק או כמו מישהו בן 50.
הגענו לחנות של דורון אשכנזי בדיזינגוף ובאמת בחרנו תוך פחות מחצי שעה לוק שנראה עליו מעולה.
נכון, התענוג היה לא זול אך כיוון שלא קנינו חליפה זה בכל זאת היה דיל טוב וגם כבר יצאנו משם עם כל הלבוש קומפלט - חולצה, מכנס פשתן, נעליים, עניבה חגורה ועוד חולצה קצרה להחלפה. כל התענוג ב-2000 שקלים.
וביום הארוע היה פשוט מדהים - החולצה שלבש בתחילת הארוע זו החולצה בה חזר הביתה וכל הערב היא נראתה פשוט טוב (בלי כל סימני הזעה הנוראייים האלה). להזכירם, התחתנו בקיץ!
לא היה שום צורך להחליף ובאמת הוא נראה והרגיש בנוח עם הבגדים.
בקיצור, ממליצה בחום, בעיקר לאלו שמחפשים משהו נוח ולמימדים קטנים.


----------



## marinaghost (23/1/13)

בגדי חתן - תמונה


----------



## grkld012 (23/1/13)

אפשר בבקשה קצת תמונות?!


----------



## marinaghost (23/1/13)

DJ - איתמר גבע המדהים 
אל איתמר הגעתי לאחר המלצה חמה כאן בפורום ובאמת הוא היה הכוכב של הארוע.
פשוט מוזיקה שהיא אנחנו. כל שיר נבחר בקפידה ולא היה שום שיר שהפתיע אותנו.
אנחנו, ובעיקר אני, חובבי רוק ומוזיקה של שנות ה-60 ולכן זה הורכב מסביב לזה. כל שיר שנשמע ברקע של קבלת הפנים וגם בריקודים היה שיר ששמענו אצלו ולא היינו לו שום הפתעות שלא היו רצויות.
כמובן שהיו גם את כל הלהיטים המרקידים של חתונות אך כל שיר היה שיר שאני ובעלי מתחברים אליו ואוהבים ובסוף הארוע הייתה לנו מסיבת רוק מצחיקה. היה פשוט כיף!
ולא, לא היה לנו שיר סלואו. אמרתי כבר שאני צינית לגבי נושא החתונה?


----------



## marinaghost (23/1/13)

התגובה שלי ב-מיט4מיט על איתמר 
וות דעתי באופן כללי: ב-3 מילים: פשוט DJ מושלם!
וקצת יותר בהרחבה:נתחיל בכך שחיפשנו DJ שידע על מוזיקת רוק של מועדוני רוק/אלטרנטיב. בנוסף, רצינו שהוא יהיה מגניב ויתחבר אלינו. לפני איתמר ראינו 3 DJ ואני הלכתי לראות את איתמר לבד, כי בן זוגי היה עסוק במבחנים.יצאתי מפגישת ההכרות עם המון מידע חיוני לחתונה כמו גם העובדה שאיתמר מבין אותי לגמרי וזורם מבחינת סגנון מוזיקלי.לאחר שסגרנו איתו הוא שלח אותנו למשימת חיפוש שירים שמחים עבור קבלת הפנים. זאת הייתה משימה קשה אך זה חשוב מאוד שכן אנחנו רוצים להנות מקבלת הפנים ולהכיר את השירים שמתנגנים.
בפגישת המוזיקה שבאה אחר כך עברנו על הרשימה והוא בחר מתוכה לחתונה את השירים שלדעתו הולכים טוב ושהם אופטימיים ושמחים (איתמר מתנגד לשירי דיכאון וכאב אלא אוהב שירים אופטימיים ושמחים - עכשיו כשאני אחרי, אני לגמרי מבינה למה).בשביל החלק של הריקודים עברנו שיר שיר ואמרנו מה אנחנו אוהבים ומה לא (והבהרנו חד משמעית איזה שירים אנחנו בהחלט לא רוצים).
לפני החתונה סיפרנו לחברים שלנו שהולך להיות לנו DJ שלא ינגן מוזיקה מזרחית ויעשה לנו לקראת הסוף מסיבת רוק-אלטרנטיב. מיותר לציין שאף אחד לא האמין לנו ונעננו בתגובות כגון: "גם לנו הDJ אמר שלא יהיה מזרחית ובסוף היו איזה 2 שירים", "למה לא מזרחית? זה שמח כזה.", "איך יכולה להיות מסיבה ללא מזרחית".
בחתונה עצמה איתמר שילב את כל השירים שבחרנו באופן מושלם וכל שיר שהוא שם שמענו לפני כן ולא היו לנו הפתעות. ולא, לא היו שירים במזרחית. וכן, היה מאוד מאוד שמח ומקפיץ וכולם רקדו עד הלילה (והרחבה הייתה מלאה תמיד). 
בהתחלה היו שירים מוכרים שכולם נהנו לרקוד ולשמוח ולבסוף היו שירי רוק אלטרנטיב שהקפיצו את כולם והחזיר אותנו שנים אחורה. כולם נורא התלהבו ובאמת הודו שהייתה מסיבה מטורפת, גם בלי מזרחית..
והסיבה היחידה שהוא הפסיק לשים מוזיקה היא כי אמרנו לו שאנחנו פשוט גמורים. למרות שהוא דווקא רצה להמשיך ולהרקיד אותנו עוד.
עוד דבר, בחתונה הוא הגיע עם חולצה של גאנז אנד רוזס.. מה שנתן לו מראה עוד יותר מגניב!


----------



## ronitvas (24/1/13)

הוא באמת אלוף!!! 
תמסרי לו ד"ש חמה


----------



## marinaghost (23/1/13)

צלם - שי שחר 
כיוון שארגנו את החתונה תוך חודשיים הסתבר לנו שדווקא עם הצלם תהיה לנו בעיה.
התקשרנו ליותר מ-15 צלמים וכולם היו תפוסים ביום הארוע שלנו.
ולבסוף הגענו לשי שחר.
הבחור פשוט חמוד ומקסים. היה לנו נורא כיף לעבוד איתו ובכלל הייתה איתו אווירה ממש נעימה.
הוא בכלל לא התערב בכל הנושא של הצילום ופשוט היה שם ותיעד רגעים.
הוא הביא איתו עוד צלם וזה גם היה מאוד מוסיף.
התמונות שיצאו לנו היו באמת יפות ומיוחדות אך אני חייבת להיות כנה שלא היינו מרוצים ממנו עד הסוף. הרגשנו שעל אף שהיו לנו 2 צלמים הרגיש בתמונות כאילו יש רק 1.
ובכל זאת, התמונות מדהימות ושי שחר באמת תפס המון רגעים יפים ומיוחדים. אם אתם מחפשים צלם שיצלם תמונות שולחן ואנשים מחובקים אז זה לא האיש (אנחנו קצת התאכזבנו שלא מצאנו את כל האנשים שהיו בארוע). בנוסף, אולי בגלל שהארוע היה בבית אנדרומדה היה יותר קשה להשתלט על כל כך הרבה מקומות (3 קומות וחלל של בפנים ובחוץ).
הצלם וידאו שהיה איתו היה חמוד מאוד וגם נורא כייפי וגם הסרט חתונה היה אדיר ומצחיק.


----------



## marinaghost (23/1/13)

טבעות נישואין 
פה כבר הייתה לנו בעיה.
כיוון שחיכינו לאחר סיום המבחנים של בעלי נשארו לנו פחות משבועיים עד החתונה לביצוע הטבעות.
וכך היה שהלכנו כמו כולם לבורסה לחפש מקום נורמלי שמוכר טבעות.
אך התאכזבנו מאוד מפס הייצור שמרגיש כמו שוק בכמה מהמקומות ורצינו משהו שיהיה מצד אחד מיוחד ומצד שני פשוט ונוח.
וכמובן שגם אם היינו מוצאים משהו במקומות האלו הטבעות היו יכולות להיות מוכנות בתוך חודש. אז זה לא היה רלוונטי.
אל ארגמן הגענו דרך המלצות במיט4מיט ושם התחיל סיפור האהבה.
ארגמן תכשיטים זה פשוט מקום נוח, נעים, רגוע ועם עיצובים מיוחדים וכמובן עם יחס אישי. הטבעות שבחרנו היו מוכנות תוך שבוע והיו עיצוב מיוחד שבחרנו בשבילנו.
אני חייבת להוסיף, שלאחר החתונה הטבעת שלי הייתה לי עבה מידי ולא הצלחתי ללכת איתה ולאחר שחזרתי לארגמן ולעזרא המקסים (בעל המקום) הוא עשה לי טבעת חדשה במידות קטנות יותר בחינם!!! איפה מקבלים שירות כזה?

אז נכון, המחיר לא זול אך זה הדבר היחידי שנשאר אחרי שכל החתונה נגמרת וזה מה שהולך איתכם לשנים רבות ולכן זאת ההשקעה הכי חשובה בחתונה.

והנה מה שכתבתי במיט4מיט:
חוות דעתי באופן כללי: פשוט מקום קסום ומקסים.
הגענו לארגמן שבוע וחצי לפני החתונה (זמן לחוץ לכל הדעות) וישר נעננו בחיוב לכך שהטבעות יהיו מוכנות בזמן. ביקרנו ב3 חנויות לפני כן ולא ראינו שום דבר שמשך את עיננו והכל היה נראה פשוט מידי ולא איכותי.
בחיפושי הטבעות רצינו טבעות שיהיו דומות אך בגדלים מותאים לשנינו. נורא התלהבנו גם מטבעות בשני צבעים ולא מצאנו שום מקום שעושה זאת בצורה מקצועית ואיכותית.
כאשר הגענו לארגמן, במושב בצרה (רק 20 דקות מתל אביב), קיבלו את פנינו המוכר (שאת שמו אני לא זוכרת) ואחר כך גם עזרא (הבעלים של המקום). הם נתנו לנו את כל הדוגמאות ונתנו לנו להסתכל לבד בלי לחץ (בניגוד למקומות אחרים בהם היינו הרגיש לנו כמו שוק). ישר מצאנו טבעות שמצאו חן בעיננו והכל היה כל כך מיוחד ואיכותי. את כל הטבעות שם ניתן לעשות בכל אורך/עובי/צורה שרוצים וזה נותן המון גמישות למי שמחפש משהו מקורי וייחודי. לאחר התלבטות של שעה הגענו לכמה טבעות שמצאו חן בעיננו. ואז כשכבר כמעט סגרנו עזרא הסביר שיש גם אופציה לעשות טבעת משולבת (טבעת פנים אחת וטבעות חיצוניות דקות מחוברות בצבע שונה) ואנחנו ממש שמחנו כי זה בדיוק מה שחיפשנו ורצינו. ואז זה ערבב את כל הקלפים והיינו צריכים להרכיב את הטבעות שאנחנו רוצים. זה היה קצת קשה כי לצערנו אין לו במלאי טבעות בסגנון הזה אשר מוכנות ולנו אין דמיון ממש מפותח. אבל בכל זאת, בחרנו לי טבעת מקסימה בזהב לבן עם טבעות בצבע צהוב מסביב ואילו לבעלי טבעת זהב לבן עם טבעות בצבע אדום מסביב. קצת חששנו כי לא ראינו את הטבעות לפני כן ולא ידענו איך יצא אך כאשר הגענו, כפי שהובטח, לאחר שבוע גילינו 2 טבעות מקסימות ומיוחדות בדיוק כמו שרצינו.
הייחודיות בהרכבת הטבעות היא שהן עשויות 3 טבעות אשר מחברים בעבודת יד ביחד (מה שנותן לטבעות מראה חלק ואחיד).
אהבתי אצל הספק:
המקום המקסים.
עזרא - פשוט בן אדם מקסים ונעים. כיף שקיימים אנשים כאלו.
המקום מאוד רגוע ונעים.
עזרא אפילו עשה לנו סיור קטן בבית המלאכה והסביר לנו כיצד עושים את הטבעות (מאוד מיוחד ויפה)
לא אהבתי אצל הספק:
המחיר קצת יקר - אבל, זה באמת שווה את זה!
חסרים דגמים לדוגמא של שילובים (כמו שעשינו) כדי לראות איך זה יוצא בסוף
מחיר בשקלים: 2800  הערות למחיר:  ל2 טבעות עבודת יד. חיבור של 3 טבעות


----------



## marinaghost (23/1/13)

טוב.. המשך בפעם הקודמת.. זה קצת מעייף 
רק ארשום כאן את כל התוספות שעוד נישארו לי:
נעליים, תכשיטים, איפור, הלבשה תחתונה ומגנטים..


----------



## marinaghost (23/1/13)

התכוונתי - המשך בפעם הבאה 
ואו.. אני באמת עייפה


----------



## marinaghost (23/1/13)

המשך המשך - איפור ושער - שירה נועם 
אתחיל בכך שהאיפור והשער לבסוף היו מדהימים.
השער לא זז מילימטר והיה מאוד יפה ומסודר והיה פשוט מושלם!
האיפור היה גם כן ממש מקסים. כיוון שאני לא מתאפרת בדרך כלל הוא היה מאוד עדין וכולם אמרו שנראיתי נהדר אז אני ממש שמחה.
אל שירה הגעתי לאחר שכל שאר המאפרות היו כבר תפוסות והיא אכן מקצועית ויש לה עין מדהימה בנושא.
הדבר היחיד שהיתה לי בעיה פיצית איתה זה כאשר הגעתי אל ביתה לאיפור ניסיון היא לא ממש הקשיבה להערות שלי וקצת חששתי מכך שכן היא הסבירה לי שהיא מקצוענית ואני לא צריכה לערער את דעתה.
אבל כאשר היא הגיעה אל ביתי לאיפור היה באמת נהדר והיא איפרה וסידרה אותי בסבלנות רבה והיה ממש נהדר.
וגם אני לא יודעת איך היא מאפרת מלוות שכן לא ראיתי דוגמאות לכך ולכן גם בנושא הזה קצת קשה לי להמליץ.
בנוסף, היא משתמשת במוצרי MAC וזה ממש חשוב.
כיוון שהתחתנתי בקיץ אז איפור עמיד זה מאוד חשוב ולצערי השפתון שהיה לי התייבש לחלוטין עד שהגעתי לחופה. הדבר לא ממש הפריע לי אבל שווה לכן באופן כללי להצטייד בשפתון לחידוש.


----------



## marinaghost (23/1/13)

תמונה מהאיפור


----------



## marinaghost (23/1/13)

תמונה שיער


----------



## marinaghost (23/1/13)

תמונת איפור סופי


----------



## hillala8 (23/1/13)

איפור מקסים!


----------



## marinaghost (24/1/13)

עוד קצת איפור 
אחת התמונות הפסיכיות


----------



## marinaghost (23/1/13)

סאגת הנעליים 
כל הסידורים של החתונה היו נורא פשוטים וזרמו לנו יחסית.
הכל היה נחמד עד אשר הגיע זמן הנעליים.

אתחיל בכך שאספר שאני לא נוהגת לנעול נעליים עם עקבים והחלטתי שבחתונה שלי יהיה לי נוח ולא אצטרך להחליף נעליים ולכן רציתי נעלים שטוחות או עם עקבון קטן.
לצערי, הסתבר לי שחיפשתי כאשר העונה כבר בעיצומה ולכן אין הרבה נעליים בנמצא וגם יש לי רגל צרה יחסית ולכן לא מתאימה לנעליים רבות.
עברתי לפחות 20 חנויות נעליים ולא מצאתי דבר.
הייתי בחנויות ייעודיות לכלות אך נורא לא רציתי את הנעל "ריקוד" ולא היו להם נעליים ללא עקב. בקיצור, התייאשתי באמת.
לבסוף, התפשרתי על נעל מאוד נוחה ושטוחה אך לא מאוד כלתית אשר רכשתי באלמביקה ולא הורדתי אותה כל הערב והיא באמת הייתה לי מאוד נוחה.
אבל אני חייבת לציין שזה באמת מוזר שדווקא הנעליים היו החלק הכי קשה בסידור החתונה.


----------



## marinaghost (23/1/13)

זה אפילו לא הצטלם יפה - אבל היה נוח!!!


----------



## marinaghost (23/1/13)

ביום החתונה - מה ואיפה 
קודם כל פתחנו את הבוקר בארוחת בוקר בבית קפה כדי להתחיל בנוח.
ורק לאחר מכן חזרנו הביתה וחיכינו שיבואו אלינו כולם.
רק אחותי הצטרפה אלינו ביום החתונה והיא גם זו שהסיעה אותנו.
את ההתארגנות עשינו בבית שלנו ושנינו היינו ביחד וכל הזמן בעלי הסתכל עלי כשאני מתאפרת.. אגב, זה יצר תמונות מצחיקות ומפתיעות מאוד.
את הצילומי חוץ עשינו בפארק הירקון ואחר כך ביפו, ליד האולם שלנו. והיה ממש כיף ויפה. על אף שכולם עושים שם.


----------



## marinaghost (23/1/13)

תכשיטים - עשיתי לבד 
שוב הרגשתי שיש כאן שוק נוראי שרק מנסה לנצל כלות מסכנות ולכן התבאסתי לשלם סכומים עצומים בשביל סיכה מסקנה ועגילים שאפילו לא עשויים זהב/גולדפילד.
כיוון שאני גם מאוד נהנית לעשות תכשיטים לבד החלטתי שגם כאן אוכל לעשות לבד. 
ולכן, עשיתי לעצמי סיכת שיער וזוג עגילים ויצא אפילו דיי נחמד ועדין.
חושב לציין שממש רציתי משהו בסיסי אך נחמד ולא רציתי להוציא על זה יותר מידי כסף כי גם כמו האיפור, אני לא מאלו שאוהבות הרבה תכשיטים.
התוצאה לפניכם.


----------



## marinaghost (23/1/13)

המסרקיה לשיער


----------



## bat1977 (24/1/13)

מקסים!!


----------



## marinaghost (23/1/13)

מסיבת רווקות? לא! מסיבת רווקים+רווקות - כן! 
אז כמו שכבר ציינתי, לא ממש רציתי חתונה אז בטח ובטח לא מסיבה רווקות ולכן החלטתי וביקשתי מחברותי לארגן לנו מסיבת רווקים/רווקות משותפת.
והיה לנו ממש כיף ואדיר!
זה היה מין פיקניק חלבי שכל אחד הביא משהו ושתינו כולם וככה כל הצעירים נפגשו כבר לפני החתונה.
היה לנו ממש כיף והרגשנו שסוג כזה של מסיבה הכי מתאים לאופי שלנו.


----------



## marinaghost (23/1/13)

מגנטים - המגנט של עדן 
כיוון שכאשר תכננו את החתונה רצינו שלאנשים יהיה מה שאנחנו אהבנו בחתונות של אחרים ולכן החלטנו גם לעשות מגנטים.
ואכן, זה היה רעיון אדיר וגם הוסיף למכלול התמונות שלנו המון תמונות יפות ומקצועיות.
המגנטים היו ממש להיט והרבה אנשים הצטלמו ואפילו היו אנשים שלא הופיעו בתמונות של הצלם וכן הופיעו במגנטים.
וגם, המגנטים שלהם ממש איכותיים וגם הצלם היה פשוט נהדר וצילם כל הזמן והתמונות יצאו מקצועייות ויפות!
אני ממש ממש ממליצה על הספק הזה ועל מגנטים בכלל כי הרי כולם רוצים לצאת עם איזה משהו מהחתונה חוץ משרשרת הוואי.


----------



## marinaghost (23/1/13)

אחרון ודיי - הלבשה תחתונה 
קודם כל תחתונים ללא תפר - לצערי התחתונים שכולן דיברו עליהן - סלוגי - היו לא ממש טובות אלי ולאחוריי ולכן לא יכולתי ללכת איתם בחתונה.
אך לשמחתי הגעתי לחנות של מרים ברחוב דיזינגוף שם הציעה לי תחתונים נהדרים שישבו לי מושלם והיו ללא תפר. חובה לכל מי שלא מסתדרת עם תחתוני סלוגי.

חזיה - למי שקונה שמלה שאין בה חזיה מובנית צריכה למצוא חזיה בצבע גוף שתשב טוב עם שמלה.
אחרי מספר חיפושים מצאתי חברה טובה (דווקא במשביר) בשם Lovable והחזיה שלהם הייתה פשוט מושלמת, גם בצבע וגם בגזרה.

מחטב - ראיתי מספר מחטבים אך אף אחד לא ישב עלי טוב (משום מה הם בנויים לרזות וגבוהות) עד אשר הגעתי למחטב פשוט ומצויין של FIX.
לי הייתה בעיה עם הבטן והשומני צד וזה חיטב אותם יופי. אז אני ממש ממליצה (זהו מחטב עד הבטן ולא עד החזה כמו שאר המחטבים). זהו מחטב ממש נוח ונעים למגע וגם לא חם במיוחד (להזכירכם התחתנתי בקיץ)


----------



## marinaghost (24/1/13)

והנה הקפיצה הגדולה 
מתלהבים קצת ..


----------

